# Ariat Boots sizing...?



## akashapachamama (30 October 2010)

Quick question... Do Ariats come up big or small?


----------



## soulfull (30 October 2010)

I find them pretty much to size.  If I had to go one way or the other I would say slightly generous


sorry not sure that is much help


----------



## camilla4 (30 October 2010)

I think they are definitely generous - I am usually a size 6 in footwear but I take a 5.5 in Ariats


----------



## City Mare (30 October 2010)

Pretty much to size, with a bit of room, so order your usual shoe size.

Although, and I don't know if anyone else has the same problem with the windmeres, I find it quite hard to get my foot through the ankle section, and I have small skinny feet and skinny legs! Maybe something to do with my instep.  I definitely can't get mine on if I have thick socks on.  But once I've forced my feet past that point, after a bit of stamping and swearing, the boots are really roomy.

Bit of an essay - sorry.


----------



## ElliePinza (30 October 2010)

They are normally true to size but I have really narrow feet so tend to get a size down


----------



## kazhar (30 October 2010)

I find them a bit big ...went down half a size in one pair of boots and a whole size in their riding trainers.


----------



## brighthair (30 October 2010)

spot on for me - I love them because I am 7.5!


----------



## mystiandsunny (30 October 2010)

Perfect - as in, I'm technically a size 4 (but normal shoes can be a bit odd so get anything from 4 to 5), and a size 4 in Ariats fits perfectly with just enough room.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (30 October 2010)

I find they are very forgiving in size! I'm a size 8 and can fit in the 7 1/2 and the 8 1/2! Both feel comfy!


----------



## bigboyrocky (30 October 2010)

im usually a 6.5/7, and my ariats are 7


----------



## Walrus (30 October 2010)

I think they're pretty spot on, they do half sizes too which is fab!


----------



## Ignition (30 October 2010)

I find them to be absolutely bang on - a God send for someone like me who's a half size.


----------



## Nancy1 (30 October 2010)

I've just bought some today - I'm normally a size 6.5/7 but bought a size 6!


----------



## Lotty (30 October 2010)

I have 2 pairs of the Devon jodhpur boots and find they are the right size but when I bought my grassmere's I had to go done half a size.


----------



## pricklyflower (30 October 2010)

City Mare said:



			Pretty much to size, with a bit of room, so order your usual shoe size.

Although, and I don't know if anyone else has the same problem with the windmeres, I find it quite hard to get my foot through the ankle section, and I have small skinny feet and skinny legs! Maybe something to do with my instep.  I definitely can't get mine on if I have thick socks on.  But once I've forced my feet past that point, after a bit of stamping and swearing, the boots are really roomy.

Bit of an essay - sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one, happens to me too but only on my right foot / boot.  First pair I had the insides ripped by the end of the winter. Am hoping it won't happen with the second pair I've just bought. It is really annoying, especially when you're in a rush!


----------

